# Topics > Pet tech > Pet toys >  HomePlay, robotic pet toy, iPet Companion, Boise, Idaho, USA

## Airicist

Developer - iPet Companion

"iPetCompanion HomePlay: Play with Your Pet, from Anywhere." on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Published on May 30, 2015

----------

